# What area for archery antelope!



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay, not asking for anyone to give up their honey holes or anything but what part of the state would you key on for hunting antelope from a blind?

I have hunted unit 1D many times but areas are so inconsistant for antelope and am considering a new area!

Thanks


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

South of I 94 and West of the Big Muddy will get you into antelope country. I understand the area around Scranton was exceptional this past season. Burl


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Burly, Thanks for the input, will check into those areas!


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Hey trapper, I live around the area and do a lot of bow and rifle hunting for the speed goats. Scranton is a good area to be looking around. There are some guiding operations around there, but all in all if you ask a landowner to bowhunt they will more than likely let you on. No one really cares about an antelope out there unless they have been watching it for awhile, plus the farmers can always use a good laugh when they see you with a decoy trying to sneek up on one. Don't be afraid to put on miles until you find the perfect stalking situation though because there is alot of open pasture in some areas that stalks are about impossible to do.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Pheasant, thanks for the input, I travel that way frequently! Will check it out.

Thx


----------

